# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Beograd

## adam562

Hey!  As some of you know I am visiting Beograd -Belgrade- in a few months.....I was sort of wondering if anyone has any tips, things to see, places to avoid etc etc???  Adam   ::

----------


## Партизан

Well, nice that you will visit Belgrade soon, I am sure you will have a nice time.. What exactlly you want to know?

----------


## adam562

Hehe..lol 
I was posted this over a year ago!   ::    I went to Belgrade last August for 3 weeks.  I had an excellent time!  I really like Beograd, its a pretty city, nice food, and the nightlife was excellent too!   
Now Im coming to live in Belgrade for one year!  I come in October!   ::   ::

----------


## Партизан

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

